# Does it matter if you use all the same brand?



## belleza (May 28, 2006)

A friend of mine told me that Mary-Kay says that when cleaning your face you should use all the same brand for the products, because otherwise the different chemicals could react and make your face even worse. I asked my mom if this is true and she said "I don't know, but that's Mary-Kay always told us." (She used to be a Mary-Kay lady.)

Does anyone know if this is true or just a ploy to get people to buy the whole line?

(P.S. I finally bought some eyeshadow primer for the first time last night (touch base by clinique) and I don't know how I ever lived without this stuff!! I LOVE it!)


----------



## Becka (May 28, 2006)

I think thats a sales pitch that Mary Kay uses to get you to buy their own line only ... I use lots of different brands of skin/bodycare stuff


----------



## msgraveyard (May 28, 2006)

for skincare, it is better to stay with the same brand (at least for all the basics, ie cleanser, toner and moisturizer).


----------



## calliestar (Jun 3, 2006)

I've read that it's better to stay with the same brand for cleansing, toning, and moisterizing as well, because that's the only way to be sure that all of the gaps are filled and that you aren't getting adverse product reactions.  I read that in a beauty book I got from B%N, so that's pretty neutral territory.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 3, 2006)

i asked my dermatologist that once and he did say that it's better to stick with one brand for your face care routine as they are made to work well together.


----------



## lovejam (Jun 4, 2006)

Ha! Dr. Brandt feeds people that line, too.

It doesn't matter if you use all the same brand, or all different brands. What matters is what works on your skin. For me? All the Dermalogica I use works, but I don't like their moisturizers or their toners. I prefer Biotherm's moisturizers and Thayer's witch hazel for toner, so I use those. Or sometimes aloe gel if I don't need very much moisture and it's really hot outside.

So, I don't use all the same brand, and my skin is great. I've never had a problem using different brands of skincare.


----------



## Stephy (Jun 4, 2006)

I totally agree with this statement. I once tried using a scrub from one line and a cleanser from another and ouch! It didn't work so well. It kinda burnt.


----------



## velvet (Jun 4, 2006)

yeah i dont think it really matters, but i use mild stuff.  perhaps if you are needing something specific like anti-acne or whatever the case may be that it would make sense to stick to the same
do what works
i use origins checks and balances and jojoba oil (very lightly of course) to moisturize


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 4, 2006)

i dont think it matters in the slightest! if u use diff products but your skin is great then why change? heh for my scrub i use 2 mixed together


----------

